# Curious about stances on Masonry.



## etexas (Nov 6, 2007)

There has, I know, been a long debate about the involvement of men in Fremasonry and other "Secret" organizations. Some think it harmless, others feel that a thing like Masonry is more a religion (and a universalist one at that), and therefore if it is a religion or"quasi-religion" then a Christian bound by Holy Scripture should not participate. As I stated this has been a hot topic among the Reformed, but I wanted to see how the PB Members and their respective Churches stood on this issue. Grace and Peace.


----------



## Croghanite (Nov 6, 2007)

If one were to join, they would have to show homage to the "Worshipful Master" (President of the Lodge). Idolatry.


----------



## etexas (Nov 6, 2007)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> If one were to join, they would have to show homage to the "Worshipful Master" (President of the Lodge). Idolatry.


Yes...expressions such as Worshipful Master are to my mind very troubling. Further, the Worshipful part points to an idea that it may be more than a mere fraternal organization.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Nov 6, 2007)

When I was working as a funeral home chaplain, I used to be amazed at the funeral rites for departed Masons. It all sounded like a "benign" paganism to me. But what really bothered me one time was a funeral for an avowed unbeliever who was also a Mason. This unbeliever had requested that he receive only a Masonic service and not a Christian burial. One of the local Southern Baptist pastors (who was also a Mason) strapped on his sacred apron and helped officiate a completely pagan burial service for an unbeliever. I found it very odd and uncomfortable to witness a pastor dressed up in his pagan regalia and reciting the masonic ritual for an unbeliever. To me it just isn't compatable with biblical Christianity.


----------



## jawyman (Nov 6, 2007)

This is directly from the OPC's website (http://www.opc.org):

*Freemasonry*

*Question:*
Does your denomination permit its members to join the Masons and other similar fraternities? What in general, is the OPC's position regarding Freemasonry?

*Answer:*
The Orthodox Presbyterian Church (OPC) has a position on membership in the Masonic Lodge (Freemasonry). After many years in which a committee of General Assembly studied and reported, a booklet was prepared by this committee and published by the Committee on Christian Education of the OPC, called "Christ or the Lodge." This 23-page tract can be viewed on the OPC Website.

It can be said that the OPC stands firmly against membership in the Masonic Lodge, but does not have a constitutional bar against Freemasons being members of the church. It is safe to say that there are no ministers in our church who are members of the Lodge. And, to the best of my knowledge, there are presently no ruling elders who are Masons.

There may be unordained members who are Masons. The reason for allowing them to be members of the church is that Christians may be Masons (on their assumption that there is nothing religious in Masonry). However, should the elders of any given church refuse to admit those who are Masons, they would be within their rights to reject them because the preponderant position of the church is that Masonry is religious in nature.

For example, high-ranking defenders of the Lodge assert that the "mysteries" of Masonry are ancient, predating Christianity, Judaism, or Mohammedanism, all of which are considered of equal value through which a member of the Lodge on earth may attain to the Lodge in heaven. The teaching of Islam is that Jesus Christ is not the ONLY way to God (John 14:6). I have on my shelves an authoritative book on Freemasonry, which includes ancient pagan religions as contributing to the "mysteries" of Masonry. Of the three monotheistic religions mentioned above, only Christianity is biblically true. Modern Judaism rejects Christ as the divine Messiah. Islam accepts Jesus as A prophet, but Mohammed is THE Prophet! And many authoritative defenders of the Lodge assert that Masonry is not A religion (i.e. one among many], but RELIGION itself from which ALL religions, including Christianity, were derived.

This is, from the biblical perspective, blasphemy! Christ is "King of kings and Lord of lords." (Revelation 19:16. Cf. Galatians 1:8 & 9) The deity and Lordship of Christ are essential to the gospel! The probable reason that the OPC has not raised a constitutional bar against Freemasonry is that our secondary standards (The Westminster Larger and Shorter Catechisms, the Westminster Confession of Faith, and above all our primary standard - the Bible), are against all false religion, including the self-declared religion of Masonry. (LE)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, from my experience Southern Baptists were against Free & Accepted Masonry. There is a lot of work to becoming a Mason. To bad that isn't directed toward knowing Christ.


----------



## etexas (Nov 6, 2007)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> When I was working as a funeral home chaplain, I used to be amazed at the funeral rites for departed Masons. It all sounded like a "benign" paganism to me. But what really bothered me one time was a funeral for an avowed unbeliever who was also a Mason. This unbeliever had requested that he receive only a Masonic service and not a Christian burial. One of the local Southern Baptist pastors (who was also a Mason) strapped on his sacred apron and helped officiate a completely pagan burial service for an unbeliever. I found it very odd and uncomfortable to witness a pastor dressed up in his pagan regalia and reciting the masonic ritual for an unbeliever. To me it just isn't compatable with biblical Christianity.


The (Masonic) issue has caused much division amoung the Brethren in the SBC. I think it came up a few years back with a number of prominent Southern Baptist Pastors stating :Masonry is a "Pagan Mystery Religion" not compatable with the true Chritian religion......they were ignored...sadly. (To any SBC friends here, the statement was more a "paraprase", I do not have the document at hand. If any Baptist pastors here have more knowledge of that debate and document...feel free to post and correct, but I think I got the "gist" of it.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 6, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Wow, from my experience Southern Baptists were against Free & Accepted Masonry. There is a lot of work to becoming a Mason. To bad that isn't directed toward knowing Christ.



I have known plenty of Southern Baptists that were and are Free Masons. My husband's grandfathers are two of them and one of my grandfathers being the third...then there were others within their churches that were also Free Masons.

However, I have never heard of a Reformed person being one.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 6, 2007)

Quite a few pastors in the South (be they Baptist or no) were and still are Freemasons.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 6, 2007)

in my opinion, no christians should ever be a member of any organization like that. It is akin to christian drunkeness or christian fornication. How can two walk together except they be agreed?


----------



## etexas (Nov 6, 2007)

jawyman said:


> This is directly from the OPC's website (http://www.opc.org):
> 
> *Freemasonry*
> 
> ...


Nice I learned something! I did not even know the OPC stance. I started the thread because, Masonry resembles Mystery Religions in MANY ways....for example, the "Degrees" The use of a sybolic Altar in the Lodge (by the way....if Masonry is "just" a fraternal society...why an altar?) the terms Mastor Mason, Exalted Master, Worshipful Master, Supreme Council....is it just me or does this smack of a religion in and of itself.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 6, 2007)

Check out this thread: Any masons on the board?


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 6, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Wow, from my experience Southern Baptists were against Free & Accepted Masonry. There is a lot of work to becoming a Mason. To bad that isn't directed toward knowing Christ.



One of the moderators on a Baptist message board is an ex-SBC pastor who left after the "resurgence" to become ABC. He even made it to the General Board of the ABC and their executive committee. Whenever the subject comes up over on that board he waxes eloquent in defense of the Masons (he is one of course) and of the value of belonging to them. Yikes! I don't get it. How can a member, let alone a RE or TE, join in that nonsense. When I served as a pastor, I refused to permit the Masons to do their ceremony in the funeral service, insisting that if they did something at the grave, that was between them and the family. Having witnessed a few of these pagan rituals gave me the creeps.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Nov 6, 2007)

I found this quote on the percentage of Southern Baptist pastors and deacons who are Masons. I couldn't find any statement more recent than 1993.

_"Of the 3.5 million Masons in the U.S., 1.3 million are Southern Baptists. Fourteen percent of SBC pastors and 18 percent of deacons are Masons ." (Calvary Contender, June 1, 1993)_


----------



## jawyman (Nov 6, 2007)

I have emailed the United Methodist Church, but I believe the Methodists have no issues with membership in the "Lodge".


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 6, 2007)

etexas said:


> LAYMAN JOE said:
> 
> 
> > If one were to join, they would have to show homage to the "Worshipful Master" (President of the Lodge). Idolatry.
> ...


 
I thought the president of the lodge was called the "Grand Master" not Worshipful... I only say this because I do know a Grand Master personally.. who left Catholocism and is an active Lutheran.. albiet ELCA... My ex b/f was/is also a 32nd degree Mason and an ELCA lutheran.. the Grand Master I met was his mentor. So I dunno. From what I know, at least with their lodge.. its more like a club where old people get together and complain lol. (no offense to older people ) However I would not advocate that anyone join the group.. many lodges do allow Jews and Muslims in. It's essentially a monotheistic congregregation (so yes universalist)... I'm not sure if they discuss religion at all these days, although they still do have their religious rituals so hmm.. I dunno. I just think its weird.


----------



## Croghanite (Nov 6, 2007)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> I found this quote on the percentage of Southern Baptist pastors and deacons who are Masons. I couldn't find any statement more recent than 1993.
> 
> _"Of the 3.5 million Masons in the U.S., 1.3 million are Southern Baptists. Fourteen percent of SBC pastors and 18 percent of deacons are Masons ." (Calvary Contender, June 1, 1993)_



 I hope those numbers are not true.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 6, 2007)

Whereas, the PCA study committee on Freemasonry found the following:

a) "joining the Masons requires actions and vows out of accord with Scripture."

b) "participation in Masonry seriously compromises the Christian faith and testimony."

c) "membership in Masonry and activity in its ritual lead to a diluting of commitment to Christ and His Kingdom. The Scripture is emphatic that a Christian cannot have two masters…" M15GA, p. 473.


----------



## etexas (Nov 6, 2007)

15 yeard ago, I was invited to join the Lodge (the gentleman who asked was Scottish Rite 32nd) ,so if I had joined after the Blue Lodge 1st through 3rd I would have been taken into the Scottish Rite. I began investigating Masonry ever since.....the man was and is like a father to me the father of my best friend. I am glad this did not happen. After 15 years of reading everything I could get my hands on my conclusion is this:The Masonic Lodge is a Religion. It is in conflict with Christianity. Had I gone through the Blue Lodge I would have entered the Scottish Rite. I would have made oathes of loyaly to them before a 33rd degree Worshipful Master (what does Scripture tell us about making oaths?)......I would probably have made a good Mason, too good, I would not be here, I would not be in Church. Be warned, I was on the threshold, I spent 15 years reading about them, both York Rite and Scottish Rite. No man can serve two masters......you might say...I had an uncle who was a Mason and he went to Church! He was a good man. I am sure he was, but he served another master. It does not give me any pleasure to say that. But I can only speak the truth in love.


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 6, 2007)

I personally admire a well-built brick wall.

Oh! You mean _Free_masonry!

Nasty stuff if you ask me. My Dad was a mason, although he was never very involved. I know they helped pay for his education and being a mason helped his career, and he always wore a ring with the shriner symbol on it. He also was an elder in a PCUSA church, and it was very doubtful to me that he was regenerate.

Etexas, my folks are from Fort Worth and Greenville, and freemasonry has always been BIG in Texas. Most towns in TX are laid out with a masonic design, and I believe they played a big part in the TX War of Independence. One of the reasons that, although I've tried, I just can't live back in TX no more.... to flat, too hot, too redneck, and to masonic. Of course, that probably has somewhat to do with the multitudes of aunts, uncles and cousins of mine throughout TX that think I'm lost to the devil because I'm a Presbyterian. But then, I was born in Abilene, and my hometown is Sweetwater, so I was pretty much a foreigner to them East Texicans from birth.

Ain't no horny toads in East Texas, so it ain't REALLY Texas.


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 6, 2007)

BTW, back some 20 years ago when I was checking out Churches, and had not yet by the grace of God come to trust in His covenantal faithfulness , I attended an SBC Church that was actually having a "Masonic Appreciation Sunday". Apparently the pastor, deacons, and vast majority of the male membership were masons. I really beat feet outta there!


----------



## etexas (Nov 6, 2007)

Brad said:


> BTW, back some 20 years ago when I was checking out Churches, and had not yet by the grace of God come to trust in His covenantal faithfulness , I attended an SBC Church that was actually having a "Masonic Appreciation Sunday". Apparently the pastor, deacons, and vast majority of the male membership were masons. I really beat feet outta there!


Sad! There are a lot of good SBC folk who have tried to fight Freemasonry within the SBC but it is VERY entrenched.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Nov 6, 2007)

etexas said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, back some 20 years ago when I was checking out Churches, and had not yet by the grace of God come to trust in His covenantal faithfulness , I attended an SBC Church that was actually having a "Masonic Appreciation Sunday". Apparently the pastor, deacons, and vast majority of the male membership were masons. I really beat feet outta there!
> ...



Sad indeed. I once visited a baptist church where the pew Bibles were all donated by the local Masonic lodge and had the Masonic symbol on the front cover. I also have an uncle who is a Mason and a deacon at his SBC church in Kansas.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 6, 2007)

> Wow, from my experience Southern Baptists were against Free & Accepted Masonry. There is a lot of work to becoming a Mason. To bad that isn't directed toward knowing Christ.



In my little part of the South (South Carolina), there is a masonic lodge in every town, no matter how small it is. Our neighbor was nominated to be a deacon in a Baptist church. He was then pulled aside and told that he could not become a deacon unless he joined the masons. That was a shock to me. 

Both my husband and I have had family members who belonged to the masons. We will have nothing to do with them. My grandfather was a mason, and my grandmother, a godly woman, refused to give him a masonic funeral, rather she burned everything she found of his that had anything to do with freemasonry. That act spoke volumes to me.


----------



## etexas (Nov 6, 2007)

JBaldwin said:


> > Wow, from my experience Southern Baptists were against Free & Accepted Masonry. There is a lot of work to becoming a Mason. To bad that isn't directed toward knowing Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You touch on something interesting...the top Masonic headquarters worldwide are London England, Paris ,France (Grand Orient Masonry, for Paris) and.....Charleston South Carolina USA where under the former obscure Conferderate General Albert Pike, the 33 Degree was created.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 6, 2007)

Masonry? Drywall is probably cheaper...

(Just thought I'd throw that in before Bawb does.)


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 6, 2007)

> You touch on something interesting...the top Masonic headquarters worldwide are London England, Paris ,France (Grand Orient Masonry, for Paris) and.....Charleston South Carolina USA where under the former obscure Conferderate General Albert Pike, the 33 Degree was created.



That would explain why Freemasonry is so common here.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 7, 2007)

etexas said:


> 15 yeard ago, I was invited to join the Lodge (the gentleman who asked was Scottish Rite 32nd) ,so if I had joined after the Blue Lodge 1st through 3rd I would have been taken into the Scottish Rite. I began investigating Masonry ever since.....the man was and is like a father to me the father of my best friend. I am glad this did not happen. After 15 years of reading everything I could get my hands on my conclusion is this:The Masonic Lodge is a Religion. It is in conflict with Christianity. Had I gone through the Blue Lodge I would have entered the Scottish Rite. I would have made oathes of loyaly to them before a 33rd degree Worshipful Master (what does Scripture tell us about making oaths?)......I would probably have made a good Mason, too good, I would not be here, I would not be in Church. Be warned, I was on the threshold, I spent 15 years reading about them, both York Rite and Scottish Rite. No man can serve two masters......you might say...I had an uncle who was a Mason and he went to Church! He was a good man. I am sure he was, but he served another master. It does not give me any pleasure to say that. But I can only speak the truth in love.


This is probably the most informed post yet. Masonry is cultic, and an abomination. There are men who join and do so innocently. However, if they stay in then they will embrace a new master. A relative of ours who wants nothing to do with Christ was scared out of the masons as he rose in rank. He said the witchcraft and ceremonies got to the point where he, a heavy partier, biker and somewhat of a bum, just couldn't take it. My grandfather was a mason, but had no idea of the depth of their anti-Christ religion. To him it was a great organization who did a lot of good things. I don't know if he truly knew Christ or not. Stay away. No masons can be members of our church. I've forgotten more than I remember about the Masonic Lodge. But what I do remember is enough...
But then, on the other hand, Clinton was involved in Freemasonry, so it can't be all that bad.


----------



## shelly (Nov 7, 2007)

*masons as deacons*

In a PCA church that we attended for a year they had nominations for deacons. The two who were nominated were masons. Several families in the church didn't approve. The pastor didn't have a problem with it and even passed out a booklet in support of the masons. When asked, the nominated deacons said they would leave the church before they would leave the masons.
One of them was in the 30's in degree.

About six families left the church over this. It is a small and young church that is now smaller.

Is this the official PCA stand on the masons?


----------



## etexas (Nov 7, 2007)

shelly said:


> In a PCA church that we attended for a year they had nominations for deacons. The two who were nominated were masons. Several families in the church didn't approve. The pastor didn't have a problem with it and even passed out a booklet in support of the masons. When asked, the nominated deacons said they would leave the church before they would leave the masons.
> One of them was in the 30's in degree.
> 
> About six families left the church over this. It is a small and young church that is now smaller.
> ...


Question time Brethren. What does this story tell you? What are the implications of the fact that two men would LEAVE Christ's Holy Church...if forced to choose between the Church and the Lodge.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 7, 2007)

_"Will you leave Me too?"_

_"No man can serve God and mammon."_

Romans 1
22 Professing to be wise, they became fools, 23 and changed the glory of the incorruptible God into an image made like corruptible man—and birds and four-footed animals and creeping things. 

Matthew 12
34 Brood of vipers! How can you, being evil, speak good things? For out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks. 35 A good man out of the good treasure of his heart brings forth good things, and an evil man out of the evil treasure brings forth evil things. 

John 8
41 You do the deeds of your father.” 
Then they said to Him, “We were not born of fornication; we have one Father—God.” 
42 Jesus said to them, “If God were your Father, you would love Me, for I proceeded forth and came from God; nor have I come of Myself, but He sent Me. 43 Why do you not understand My speech? Because you are not able to listen to My word. 44 You are of your father the devil, and the desires of your father you want to do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and does not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaks a lie, he speaks from his own resources, for he is a liar and the father of it. 45 But because I tell the truth, you do not believe Me. 46 Which of you convicts Me of sin? And if I tell the truth, why do you not believe Me? 47 He who is of God hears God’s words; therefore you do not hear, because you are not of God.” 

John 14
21 He who has My commandments and keeps them, it is he who loves Me. And he who loves Me will be loved by My Father, and I will love him and manifest Myself to him.” 
22 Judas (not Iscariot) said to Him, “Lord, how is it that You will manifest Yourself to us, and not to the world?” 
23 Jesus answered and said to him, “If anyone loves Me, he will keep My word; and My Father will love him, and We will come to him and make Our home with him. 24 He who does not love Me does not keep My words; and the word which you hear is not Mine but the Father’s who sent Me.


Matthew 4
10 Then Jesus said to him, 
“Away with you, Satan! For it is written, ‘You shall worship the Lord your God, and Him only you shall serve.’ ”​​


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 7, 2007)

shelly said:


> In a PCA church that we attended for a year they had nominations for deacons. The two who were nominated were masons. Several families in the church didn't approve. The pastor didn't have a problem with it and even passed out a booklet in support of the masons. When asked, the nominated deacons said they would leave the church before they would leave the masons.
> One of them was in the 30's in degree.
> 
> About six families left the church over this. It is a small and young church that is now smaller.
> ...



The PCA rejects Freemasonry:

from here

see here for a web version

I believe my quote from an earlier post came directly from this position paper


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 7, 2007)

By the grace of God I dimitted from the Lodge 30 years ago and have never looked back.


----------



## shelly (Nov 7, 2007)

> The PCA rejects Freemasonry:



I read through the recommendations and that's not what I understand them to be saying. 

They seem to be careful to not give offense to the Masons in their report. Jesus didn't mince words, why should we? They are clearly not against the Masons as a whole, just certain aspects of it.

That's like looking in dumpsters for your food because there is some good stuff in there; while ignoring the fact that there is all kinds of vile also thrown away in dumpsters, being a mama I think of diapers. I don't want to eat steak that was laying next to a dirty diaper.

I also don't want to receive communion or even the order of worship handed to me by a Mason. I can worship together with Masons in the church; they are in need of seeing their sin and I'm sure there is something I'm in sin over also. But I don't want to be led by them in the slightest fashion.


----------



## etexas (Nov 7, 2007)

shelly said:


> > The PCA rejects Freemasonry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT POINTS! Well stated! Thank you!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 7, 2007)

From the report:



> The Committee reported, with documentation, its findings, including the
> following:
> 1. Some writers seeking to speak for Freemasonry make statements which are
> totally incompatible with Christianity.
> ...



ok - maybe "rejects" was too strong a word...but I certainly do not see a "pass" given.


----------



## etexas (Nov 7, 2007)

SORRY Josh!!!!! I was not sure what forum this really belonged in!!!! I beg forgiveness.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 7, 2007)

joshua said:


> ATTENTION:
> 
> Post threads in their PROPER forum. This is NOT a general topic. Thus, it doesn't belong in General discussions.
> 
> Moving...


 
Since you're a moderator, could you move it the Cults & World Religions forum? Or is that a Rich question?


----------



## Gloria (Nov 7, 2007)

etexas said:


> There has, I know, been a long debate about the involvement of men in Fremasonry and other "Secret" organizations. Some think it harmless, others feel that a thing like Masonry is more a religion (and a universalist one at that), and therefore if it is a religion or"quasi-religion" then a Christian bound by Holy Scripture should not participate. As I stated this has been a hot topic among the Reformed, but I wanted to see how the PB Members and their respective Churches stood on this issue. Grace and Peace.



I don't see it's purpose in the life of a Christian. I do see it as a religion of sorts just as I see particular greek lettered organizations, BGLOs in particular because I have some familiarity with those.


----------



## etexas (Nov 7, 2007)

OK, my bad, I made an apology to Josh, the reason I debated on whether or not to put this under apologetics is that there are those who feel (thankfully I found none here), that the Masonic order is "simply" a fraternal organization, and not a Religion in and of itself, due to the longstngding debate I had this in "General" to get thoughts and feedback, our Brother Josh has now placed it into the proper catergory, so those who hav thought or input on the matter...may now fire away.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 7, 2007)

my Church (PCA) meets in a Scottish Rite building for Lord's Day.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 8, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> my Church (PCA) meets in a Scottish Rite building for Lord's Day.



(jaw drops) got to be kidding me...why?


----------



## CDM (Nov 8, 2007)

Any professing believer and member of the Church who is a mason that does not renounce their affiliation with this anti-Christ group and publicly repent of their abominable wickedness ought to be ex-communicated.

It is only the completely ignorant or the deliberately deceptive who can have any confusion about Masonry. 

Even secularists and Politicians (who aren't Masons that is) know this:



> "I saw a code of Masonic legislation adapted to prostrate every principle of equal justice and to corrupt every sentiment of virtuous feeling in the soul of him who bound his allegiance to it. I saw the practice of common honesty, the kindness of Christian benevolence, even the abstinence of atrocious crimes; limited exclusively by lawless oaths and barbarous penalties, to the social relations between the Brotherhood and the Craft."-President John Quincy Adams


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 8, 2007)

One of their oaths is that they are not permitted to testify against (or expected to lie under oath for) a fellow mason that is same rank or above. 

I believe this breaks a commandment as well.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 8, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> One of their oaths is that they are not permitted to testify against (or expected to lie under oath for) a fellow mason that is same rank or above.
> 
> I believe this breaks a commandment as well.



Well, that explains a lot about why our justice system is in shambles.


----------



## etexas (Nov 8, 2007)

A Mason who is close to being charged with a crime can in fact give a "distress call" to a Masonic Judge. It seems to involve a quick gesture: Right hand thumb in briefiefly touches the forehead, eyes are lifted upwards with a quick movement of the head to the left. There are cases going back to the 1800's where cases have been overturned by a Masonic Judge in a case seeing the "call"...Remember they are bound to the Lodge by Blood Oathes...no Mason is to be considered truly loyal to his Nation, his State or his Religion, these are tools to work the societies in which they live. There are are 5000 33rd degree Masons world wide, within the 5000 is an elite core the number 300 and are indeed called the Council of 300, the man who holds sway over this has a number of titles one is rather "telling"...Supreme Pontiff of the Craft. This is not an innocent thing, the religion is Sorcery. By the way..the have Sub-Lodges given to the highest ranking Masons..one was and is The Order of the Golden Dawn....it was/is degenerate and...homicidal....one of it's leaders was Aleister Crowley....33rd degree.


----------

